# disconnected footnotes



## Chris Baker (Apr 30, 2013)

I bought a book called _All the Shah's Men_ and read it. When I got to the end, I noticed it had footnotes. The Nook version disconnected them. I took to BN and showed them this. They told me to call tech support. Tech support was no help.

Has anyone had a problem with footnotes becoming disconnected on Nook or other devices? Nook kind of died for me with that experience.


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

My husband writes with footnotes and I had so much trouble trying to get them to work that I took them out and put them in at the end of each paragraph instead of as true footnotes. So I think the epub format that nook uses just really doesn't agree with footnotes.


----------

